# Hard Winter



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

So this winter has been a rough one. I have lots to be greatful for, but this year has wooped me. I have probably been out a whopping total of seven days this year with only one being what I would consider a good weather day to hunt. For sets I have gone 2 for 40 on the year. So coyote hunting has been rough. The new business is booming I'm working on average 6 12's a week, but have managed in the last week or two gone down to 6 10's. Then on Feb 11 the day before my wife's birthday at 830 that morning I got the phone call my grand father passed away.

Having said all that I apriciate now more than ever the time I had with my grandfather, he farmed all his life until he was no longer able. He was a hard working guy, and arguably one of the nicest guys I have ever known. Which my wife says I could learn a thing or two from.

Despite my pitiful year hunting I still apriciate all the time spent in the wonderful outdoors. There will be a time in my life where I won't be able to do this anymore so I'll enjoy it while I can. Not to mention the time spent with my best friend coyote hunting.

Things are looking up for the year the wife and I will be moving this month to a house in the country on 80 acres with some of the biggest whitetails in my part of the state in my back yard. The indoor range connected to my shop is starting construction completing one of our final steps of our growth.

I guess why I'm saying all of this is its a new year and spring is here. Coyote hunting for many of us is winding down, so enjoy the time you'll spend with your family and friends this summer. And despite all of your troubles, rremeber there is plenty to be thankful for.

John "Leonard" Wheat Jan. 13 1923 - Feb. 11 2015


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your Grandfather's passing. It pains me to hear when another member of the greatest generation is gone. Good to hear your business is doing well. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family from a mile high.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss, Agney.

Your grandfather's wisdom lives within you and is now yours to pass on. With your positive attitude, he couldn't have selected a better person to carry on.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. Are you in Shelbyville Kentucky? Beautiful area. I spent the night there on my move across the country.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

sorry to hear about your loss Agney.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also sorry for your loss, I had a Grandfather like yours, farmer also, think of him and the wisdom he instilled in me all the time. Glad things are going ahead, he'll be watching out at the farm.


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry for your loss too. I lost my grandfather a few years ago. I still miss seeing his 93 year old body hobbling around the farm. My last memory of him was the day I went out to the farm to hunt coyotes. I noticed three of his cows were in a field they weren't supposed to be in. After telling him they were out, we went out to get them back in the barn lot. After I chased them around the field for a little while, I looked over to see him lazily walking toward the barn. A few minutes later I see him emerge with an empty five gallon bucket. What the heck is he doing? he starts acting like he is pouring corn out on the ground from the bucket. Cows went right to him. I learned a very important lesson that day. That was the last time I saw him. Don't take days like that for granted. There aren't many of them.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

;Sorry for your loss, it is up to you to pass on what you have learned to others. We all go through it and it is never easy, hang in there.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone, the last few years were a bit hard on him. His health wasn't the greatest and he wasn't in the greatest of spirits. But the last two days before he passed it was as if he knew, as strange as it sounds he was in a good mood and spent those days saying goodbye to everyone.

In a way is was a relief to see him go quietly in his sleep, even if we aren't ready to see him go.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear your grandfather was called home. Thoughts and prayers are with you from all of us.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My condolences to you and your family Jarred.


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

sorry for jacking this thread, but we lost my wife's grandfather yesterday. WWII vet that I'm sure saw some bad things. He did tell us he was at Dauchau concentration camp two days after it was liberated. He never really talked much about the war, but did apparently make some audio recordings with a local historian. I believe the recordings are supposed to go to my wife. Not sure if that is correct, or what is in those tapes, but I do hope to listen to them someday. Another great American is gone from this earth. RIP Paul Leive.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry for your loss rhammer.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:smiley-soldier-saluting:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Our condolences to your family rhammer


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Calling hours were tough, funeral was very tough. Hard to watch your wife tell her grandfather good-bye. Hope I never hear Taps again. He was buried with full honors, with around 20 members of the local honor guard present. I was really impressed with them. As the flag on his casket was folded, one of the honor guard explained what each of the 12 folds in the flag represented. No one I spoke with had ever heard that before. And BTW, it was more than just a loss for my family, the whole community lost, I have never seen so many people show up for a calling. The line was out the door for over four hours. He will be missed by many!


----------

